# Starter DWA snake?



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi i'm new to the forum and would like some advice on buying my first dwa snake.
My county(crawley) charges £89+vets for a license so I was shocked at the low price having seen fees up too £3000,this further spurred me on to getting my first hot, well i say that I currently have a mangrove snake which is very fast and not shy to bite lol however i was wondering what you guys suggest for my first dwa listed snake?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i would suggest getting a mentor, so you can work with some species , gain experience, and then pick which snakes you enjoy


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

I do currently have a mentor and have disscused buying the license with him he is also my boss in the reptile shop were i work, I do have a liking for the arboreal snakes boomslangs being my favourites they are nowhere near as aggressive as the mangrove i keep and feed well however i do not know what they would be like to live with full time?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Dwa*



cheekysnake said:


> Hi i'm new to the forum and would like some advice on buying my first dwa snake.
> My county(crawley) charges £89+vets for a license so I was shocked at the low price having seen fees up too £3000,this further spurred me on to getting my first hot, well i say that I currently have a mangrove snake which is very fast and not shy to bite lol however i was wondering what you guys suggest for my first dwa listed snake?


My question would be how much will the appointed vet cost you?

Most Councils appoint a specialist vet and they can charge as much as they want! ( my appointed vet had a 300 mile round trip to inspect me, as many vet have to travel a long way expect to pay for his/her day or 1/2 day)

I agree that getting a mentor is a good idea if you can get someone to do it.

Its my belief that getting a mentor isnt as easy as you may think.

I would go for a species which is generally known as being trouble free.

Its a big step so good luck


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats why i started this post to find a snake that is trouble free from hatchling through maturity is thier any dwa keepers who can tell me what they first purchased?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Rather than buying something others like you should be looking at what's out there and deciding yourself.
I could say copperhead, but if you don't like them what's the point?

The fact the animal you are looking for is venemous shouldn't be the first criteria to fill. The first thing you should be looking at is what snakes you like. THEN, if it's venemous see if anyone else keeps them so you can get some first hand experience without making the plunge.

I really don't like this sort of thread because it means you just want to keep venemous for the sake of keeping venemous rather than for the love of the animal.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree with reticulatus - do a bit of noseying into venomous snakes, find the ones you like the look of and have a good read up.
I know that copperheads are often the first snake of choice.
Good luck with your hot!: victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I think a black mamba or a Hydrophis Belcheri :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Personally, I'd say to go for something similar to what it is you actually want.
If you want a boomslang look for another arborial colubrid? Or alternitivly, get more training with boomslangs, and then get one yourself. Ultimatly, you wont be happy til you have what you want, anything else would just be second rate.

I have no experiance with hots, and I will openly admit that, but because I'd love to keep eyelash vipers, and rattlers, I'm going to try to get in as much "practice" with similar species, things that will react similar, before moving onto training with the actual species I plan on keeping, then look into getting the exact animal for myself.


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

reticulatus said:


> Rather than buying something others like you should be looking at what's out there and deciding yourself.
> I could say copperhead, but if you don't like them what's the point?
> 
> The fact the animal you are looking for is venemous shouldn't be the first criteria to fill. The first thing you should be looking at is what snakes you like. THEN, if it's venemous see if anyone else keeps them so you can get some first hand experience without making the plunge.
> ...


In response I wish to keep a hot because I would like to gain more knowledge in this area of herpetology i asked for advice not a lecture.As i have already stated I find arboreal snakes especially the Boomslang fascinating as i have worked with them over the course of two years however I would like to know what it is like to live with them etc. compared to a ground dwelling species such as the copperhead
If any serious Boomslang/mamba keepers could give me some advice it would be much appreciated.


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you for your reply ill certainly get more training before buying one.
I hope you do get to keep hots ,their truly fascinating snakes as I'm sure u know.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

cheekysnake said:


> In response I wish to keep a hot because I would like to gain more knowledge in this area of herpetology i asked for advice not a lecture.


I think you'll find i gave you some pretty good advice!

A lecture would be me telling you that you're not ready to own ANY venemous and that you should be discussing this sort of thing with your mentor as he will be able to assess your abilities - but i didnt do that, i advised you to pick something you like and go from there rather than starting at somebody elses choice.


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

*Yer sorry mate,in your opinion do you think a boomslang would be better suited to me than say a copperhead because i have had more experience with them?*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a boomslang is a fast aboreal snake needs a big enclosure certainly not for the faint hearted, just removing and aboreal hot from a viv is not as easy as a terrestrial snake.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't "kept" Boomslangs, but I have worked with them (and caught them in the wild)... and at the moment am keeping _Thrasops jacksoni_ which is almost the same thing but not as dangerous.

Personally, I do not think they would make particularly good starter DWA... it sounds like you have had good experiences with a captive animal. May I ask how many? The reason is, although they can tame fairly well, the Boomslangs I have encountered have been flighty, quick and rather difficult to handle without a grabstick (they tend to zoom straight up a hook at the first opportunity).

Also, if _Thrasops_ are anything to go by, a "tame" Boomslang may well be more dangerous than a fearful one. These are inquisitive snakes with a big appetite and will rush to investigate the keeper whenever the enclosure is opened... and they will not be deterred by hooks! At least a wild caught, nervous _Dispholidus_ will be trying to get away from you, rather than attempting to taste you to see whether you are edible as my _Thrasops_ do!

Finally, the comparison between Boomslangs and Mangroves is not really that apt. Angry Mangroves put on a good display and in my experience tend to remain stationary, waiting until you come close enough for a lunge. Boomslangs and _Thrasops_, while also capable of displays, are much faster-moving, more "pursuit" oriented animals. In my opinion, they are much more dangerous and *much* more difficult to handle.

It may be that you have been lucky to encounter a well-acclimated or CB Boomslang but hand on heart, I can think of many DWA that, while perhaps more potent and "dangerous" are also more easy to handle. Personally, I think anyone working with venomous snakes is best off starting with some of the smaller vipers and then moving onto the faster-moving (although certainly not faster-striking) stuff.

Francis


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

I know but I have had 2 years experience with these snakes and keep a boija whereas i have never even seen a copperhead up close I know they are a lot more placid but as i say i have absolutely no experience with them??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my copperhead isnt placid in the slightest its angry as hell very defensive and extremely quick to bite.


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> I haven't "kept" Boomslangs, but I have worked with them (and caught them in the wild)... and at the moment am keeping _Thrasops jacksoni_ which is almost the same thing but not as dangerous.
> 
> Personally, I do not think they would make particularly good starter DWA... it sounds like you have had good experiences with a captive animal. May I ask how many? The reason is, although they can tame fairly well, the Boomslangs I have encountered have been flighty, quick and rather difficult to handle without a grabstick (they tend to zoom straight up a hook at the first opportunity).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice i help look after 2 adult boom slangs origins unknown.
They are tame as they can be however give them a chick and they become lighting quick however as you know I would never feed any snake while in the viv especially a hot .


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

So I don't think I'll be getting a copperhead then lol as i say absolutely no experience!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well if you have expeience with them already working with them, then thats a different story


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

nobody on here was trying to give you a lecture, merely offering you various ways in achieving the goal of finding the snake you want, Dan is right it should be cos you enjoy the snake not cos its venomous, I love aehtulla prasinis even tho i can never spell it, there not dangerous but there very pretty, in my opinion, boomslangs are pretty snakes but can be difficult , not just from a handling side but husbandry too, on the other side of that i had a friend who had some stonking ones which fed of tongs, so you never know,


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> well if you have expeience with them already working with them, then thats a different story


Yes i do but i have never looked after hatchings so am a bit apprehensive and only know of 1 breeder so would like to do a bit more breeder research.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is there people breeding them in the UK?


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> is there people breeding them in the UK?


Im not sure i know canterbury exotics get them in on special request, however i do not know if thier wc imports or cb england however I know they go for about £75-80 and do not know if this is a reasonable price?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I spect Chris would of got in WC tbh.


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you think the price is reasonable?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I honestly dont know what they are worth mate, but theres one on shropshire exotics site for £75 so I would say thats a fair price.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Heh heh... sorry about disappearing after my post, I was on the library computer and my time was up. Now I'm at home and ready to discuss some of my favourite snakes!

Well, I must say it's good to see somebody who's genuinely interested in Boomslangs, I didn't think they were all that popular here in the UK? If you've had the experience with these animals, then go for it - better to keep something you really want to keep than something you buy just to "lead on" to something else... it's part of the reason why I don't really like discussing "beginner" DWA... (although in the case of venomous there _is_ a learning curve that should be moved through before some of the scarier species can be attempted IMO).

It's great that you have somewhere to "practice" with DWA (are you working in a shop? That would mean you can get into contact with a wider variety of species than most, I imagine!). If you have been working with Boomslangs for two years, then I would say you know what you need to know to get started with some of your own!

As DWA snakes go, Boomslangs are not the deadliest of animals (although should _never_ be underestimated) - they are generally shy and nervous (hopefully meaning they are trying to escape to the other side of the enclosure rather than attempting to have at you) and as bites go, the prolonged latency period usual with this species means you are not going to drop dead within the hour... that's not to say they can't be lethal (or the experience intensely painful!), but rather that it shouldn't be a problem getting to a hospital and waiting for the correct AV in the worst eventuality.

As I said, they are more unpredictable than _Boiga_ and faster to boot, but I've never had one advance out of it's cage at me to ward me off (several of my _Boiga_ have done that). Normally Boomslangs do their impressions of a Moray Eel (laterally flattened) whilst they try and back away or flat out dash in the opposite direction.

Anyway, all the best with your choice of DWA and good luck with the Boomslangs you are already working with!

Francis


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I honestly dont know what they are worth mate, but theres one on shropshire exotics site for £75 so I would say thats a fair price.


Thanks for all your help mate , do you mind if I add you as a friend?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Also, the babies are the cutest things, with their short nose and big green eyes!


----------



## MattS (Aug 21, 2007)

cheekysnake said:


> I do currently have a mentor and have disscused buying the license with him he is also my boss in the reptile shop were i work


What Reptile shop do you work in?

Didn't know any shops in the Crawley area had DWA.


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

Thrasops said:


> Heh heh... sorry about disappearing after my post, I was on the library computer and my time was up. Now I'm at home and ready to discuss some of my favourite snakes!
> 
> Well, I must say it's good to see somebody who's genuinely interested in Boomslangs, I didn't think they were all that popular here in the UK? If you've had the experience with these animals, then go for it - better to keep something you really want to keep than something you buy just to "lead on" to something else... it's part of the reason why I don't really like discussing "beginner" DWA... (although in the case of venomous there _is_ a learning curve that should be moved through before some of the scarier species can be attempted IMO).
> 
> ...


Thanks Francis I do work in a shop but we dont have a license for dwa's so i help out around my friends house who lives a couple of streets down from me, do you mind if i add you as a friend?


----------



## MattS (Aug 21, 2007)

Lol - I think you answered my question at the same time I posted it. 

If the shop you work in doesn't have DWA then surely the owner can't be your mentor????


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

No prob! Happy to talk about snakes any time :2thumb:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

cheekysnake said:


> Thanks Francis I do work in a shop but we dont have a license for dwa's so i help out around my friends house who lives a couple of streets down from me, do you mind if i add you as a friend?


I don't think pet shops need a DWA licence. Aren't they exempt from the act?


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

It depends on what you class as a mentor, mine is also a good friend off mine so much so he has been advising me on dwa snakes and for the past two years ive been going to his house regularly to help feed , clean out etc and learn about his boomslangs.
I would not be allowed to help out with dwa snakes in a pet shop any way as most do not take the risk lol i mean would you?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

cheekysnake said:


> I do currently have a mentor and have disscused buying the license with him he is also my boss in the reptile shop were i work,


These were YOUR words.

Does your boss teach you how to handle venemous or not - simple question

EDIT - What's his name?


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

There is no starter DWA simple !!

If you have had experience with rear fanged/ quick agressive constrictors then you should be ok !!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There is no starter DWA simple !!
> 
> If you have had experience with rear fanged/ quick agressive constrictors then you should be ok !!


Well said mate, even certain rearfanged should be classed as dangerous and only experienced handlers should keep


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

i am also wanting to get DWA animals at some point in the future, because i find them fascinating. 

i am particularly fascinated in vipers and gila monsters. If you like boomslangs, then get boomslangs, there is no point owning something that you don't really want or don't find interesting, just cos they were recommended.

my first dwa is definitely going to be a gabboon viper or a rhino viper


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

cheekysnake said:


> I do currently have a mentor and have disscused buying the license with him he is also my boss in the reptile shop were i work, I do have a liking for the arboreal snakes boomslangs being my favourites they are nowhere near as aggressive as the mangrove i keep and feed well however i do not know what they would be like to live with full time?


Hi, I work in Sussex Pets in Crawley, where do you work? Just outta curiosity And impressive that your boss is up on hots, didn't realise there were any hots keepers in the area!
Cheers, 
Ben


----------

